# additional Steven Van Breeman imports



## Melsloft (Apr 27, 2007)

hey everbody been some time since my last post, just wanted to share with you all one of my new breeding cocks, a direct Steven Van Breeman import "LIONHEART"
Mel
www.melsloft.com


----------



## Melsloft (Apr 27, 2007)

*here is "ZODIAC"*

this is ZODIAC another super import from STEVEN VAN BREEMEN

www.melsloft.com


----------



## ohiogsp (Feb 24, 2006)

Nice looking birds, great eyes.


----------



## Melsloft (Apr 27, 2007)

ohiogsp said:


> Nice looking birds, great eyes.


 thankyou I'm concentraing on this bloodline from van Breemen so we'll see  
by teh way the pictures were all taken by me 

Mel

www.melsloft.com


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

Hello Mel,

Very nice photo's, do these birds from Steven have any exciting race history ? Some years back we had some birds bred by Steven and just did not care for them, but I have known others who had sucess with them. Good Luck on your new imports !!


----------



## Melsloft (Apr 27, 2007)

SmithFamilyLoft said:


> Hello Mel,
> 
> Very nice photo's, do these birds from Steven have any exciting race history ? Some years back we had some birds bred by Steven and just did not care for them, but I have known others who had sucess with them. Good Luck on your new imports !!


Thankyou, I have high expectations, all ready this year I have sent 5 van breemen babies to different races so we shall see very soon, the young matured very quickly possesed excellent body and form and all were very intelligent in comparison. These two additional cocks I'm sure will breed the same I will be line breeding them back to the Great Goed yearling cock that Van breemen had, from my understanding this line is performing extremely well. The birds I posses are not proven racers but instead proven breeders before me so we shall see....

Mel
www.melsloft.com


----------



## ohiogsp (Feb 24, 2006)

What lense did you use for the eye pics? I am curious about doing this also. I have a Nikon D70 but not sure what lense I would need. I know eye sign is not a perfect science but I have been reseaching this stuff. I am not sure I believe this stuff but am trying to see if I even get what they are saying. I am trying to test my skills here the first bird is a racer with no breeding lines and the second bird is a breeder and could be a racer also. I hope you are not offended by my coments melsloft "I know nothing" just wondering if I understand what they are even talking about with eye sign.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Beautiful birds, Mel. Hope the "kids" do you proud.


----------



## abisai (Jan 30, 2007)

yeah, Gorgeous looking bird- even poses like a champion.
Congrats.


----------



## Melsloft (Apr 27, 2007)

ohiogsp said:


> What lense did you use for the eye pics? I am curious about doing this also. I have a Nikon D70 but not sure what lense I would need. I know eye sign is not a perfect science but I have been reseaching this stuff. I am not sure I believe this stuff but am trying to see if I even get what they are saying. I am trying to test my skills here the first bird is a racer with no breeding lines and the second bird is a breeder and could be a racer also. I hope you are not offended by my coments melsloft "I know nothing" just wondering if I understand what they are even talking about with eye sign.


 I use a ricoh GR it has a very powerful amcro lense which is what you will need to shoot pics of the eyesign with high definition, eye sign there are many versions and tell tales about almost everyone will have a different opinion about it, I only use it as one of many other qualities in a pigeon, no offense taken at all Steven Van Breemen actually wrote a great book on eyesign alone if you'd liek to check it out....
Mel
www.melsloft.com


----------



## Melsloft (Apr 27, 2007)

Trees Gray said:


> Beautiful birds, Mel. Hope the "kids" do you proud.


thankyou I hope so to I'll keep u guys posted 
Mel
www.melsloft.com


----------



## Melsloft (Apr 27, 2007)

abisai said:


> yeah, Gorgeous looking bird- even poses like a champion.
> Congrats.


thankyou they do have that natural look at me pose plus I take those pics and I ususally take about 20-30 before choosing one, 
Mel
www.melsloft.com


----------

